# First round the world solar flight



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2015)

After the Solar Impulse prototype’s 8 world records, when it became the first solar airplane ever to fly through the night, between two continents, and across the United States, it is time for Bertrand Piccard and André Borschberg to move on to the final phase of the adventure: the 2015 round-the-world flight.


















http://info.solarimpulse.com/en/our-adventure/the-first-round-the-world-solar-flight/


----------



## MadMan007 (Mar 8, 2015)

Interesting, but so many stops hardly makes it seem appropriate to call it 'around the world.' Now, if it was a continuous flight, that would be something else.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

MadMan007 said:


> Interesting, but so many stops hardly makes it seem appropriate to call it 'around the world.' Now, if it was a continuous flight, that would be something else.


Well the pilot needs to get out and take a dump at some point  Joking aside i still think it's impressive seeing as it uses only solar power. Sent an application to one of the partner companies the other day, Altran, so lets see how that works out


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2015)

MadMan007 said:


> that would be something else.




yes it would.


This however,  is " around the world"





@krusha03


Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

And shes off..........................

VID
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-31772140

I couldnt just link the video, but as we are all good readers there is also an up to date BBC report.









more

*THE INCREDIBLE JOURNEY *
To break up flying day and night, Solar Impulse 2 will stop in 12 locations around the world 

It will take off in Abu Dhabi, capital of the United Arab Emirates in late February or early March.

It will then stop in Muscat in Oman and Ahmedabad and Varanasi in India.

From there, it will fly to Mandalay, Myanmar, before making two pit stops in China at Chongqing and Nanjing.

The solar-powered plane will then cross the Pacific Ocean via Hawaii.

A pit-stop in the south west of the US will be chosen depending on weather conditions, before the Solar Impulse 2 stops off at Phoenix and at JFK airport in New York City.

After crossing the Atlantic Ocean, it will make a stop somewhere in southern Europe, before undertaking the final leg of its journal to land in Abu Dhabi.

The 22,000-mile (35,000km) trip will span 25 flight days, spread over five months.

The two pilots, together with a crew of 80 technicians, engineers and a communications team were in Abu Dhabi for a fortnight before take off this morning conducting safety tests, test flights, and training.

During stopovers, people will be able to visit the airplane and Google Hangouts will be hosted. 










lots of great pics and reading
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...t-round-world-solar-flight.html#ixzz3TsRzGu8c


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

*Solar Impulse 2 makes a pit stop: Pilot lands craft in Oman after 250-mile journey to hand over controls to his partner as epic five-month flight continues*

The world's first attempt at a solar-powered round-the-world flight has made a scheduled landing in Muscat, Oman
Solar Impulse 2 touched down in Oman to allow pilot Bertrand Piccard to take over from Andre Borschberg
The plane took off in Abu Dhabi early this morning ahead of a 22,000-mile journey over the next five months
The pilots are taking alternating shifts flying the plane, with the cockpit doubling up as a bed and a toilet   
They will spend up to five days at a time piloting the plane alone as they travel around the world
Yoga and self-hypnosis will help them cope with the isolation, but they will only be allowed short 20-minute naps


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Where is the toilet???


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Where is the toilet???


 
Right here!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Where is the toilet???





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> the cockpit doubling up as a bed and a toilet




its in the bed apparently.    ( hope Peter Griffin isnt going    



Spoiler: SOILER










 )


----------



## 64K (Mar 10, 2015)

I may have missed it but can this plane take off under it's on power (solar)?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Where is the toilet???


trap door?  beware of sunbathers on route


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

64K said:


> I may have missed it but can this plane take off under it's on power (solar)?


Yeah it took off by itself


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> trap door?  beware of sunbathers on route




@Tatty_One , i promise not to even look for a gif of that !!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

*Next stop, India! Solar Impulse 2 takes off from Oman with new pilot as it continues its epic five-month journey around the world powered only by the sun*



*Solar Impulse 2 has begun the second leg of its journey, a 910-mile trip to Ahmedabad in India*

*It took off from Muscat International Airport in Oman at 2.35am GMT (6.35am local time) this morning *

*Swiss pilot Bertrand Piccard took over from fellow Swiss aviator Andre Borschberg for the 16-hour flight*
LIVE LINK...there is a cockpit shot shown as well as Mission Control










there is a live map but i cant get onto it .....yet


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2015)

Preparations are already under way for the next leg to Varanasi in northeast India, although mission planners say that will not be for another four days, at least.

All here
http://www.solarimpulse.com/


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 13, 2015)

Very nice. I wonder if flying eastwards is easier or harder than flying westwards.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 13, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Very nice. I wonder if flying eastwards is easier or harder than flying westwards.


Depends from where to where, but looking at their plan that would be the case due to trade winds / jet streams directions in the northern hemisphere


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Very nice. I wonder if flying eastwards is easier or harder than flying westwards.


 
Since most air currents flow west to east, I would say if you have low power and large wing area like this then eastward, but if you can fly faster you can get more lift flying against the prevailing currents.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Since most air currents flow west to east, I would say if you have low power and large wing area like this then eastward, but if you can fly faster you can get more lift flying against the prevailing currents.


You will get more lift flying head wind because the air speed is higher. However you will cover less ground because the ground speed is lower. That is why airplanes always take off and land with head wind.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You will get more lift flying head wind because the air speed is higher. However you will cover less ground because the ground speed is lower. That is why airplanes always take off and land with head wind.


 
Yeeeees...that is what I was saying.  Which is why I made the point about needing horsepower to do it.  This thing probably can't get enough power to do anything into the trade winds except sit still like a kite.    Thus it flies with the prevailing wind.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2015)

They will be gaining every advantage possible from the local and prevailing winds, i should imagine there will be plenty of weather delays along the way as well. These guys can fly, and then some and they have strong support on the ground.


BERTRAND PICCARD
Initiator, Chairman and Pilot of Solar Impulse


Born in a dynasty of explorers and scientists who conquered the heights and the depths of our planet.
Psychiatrist specialised in hypnosis
International motivational speaker
Initiator of the Breitling Orbiter project and captain of the ﬁrst non-stop round-the-world balloon ﬂight, capturing 7 FAI world records for the longest flight of the entire aviation's history for both distance and duration.
Pioneer of hang-gliding and microlight ﬂying in Europe; European hang-glider aerobatics champion.
ANDRÉ BORSCHBERG
CEO, co-founder and pilot of Solar Impulse.


Engineer from the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology (EPFL)
Graduate of the Sloan School (MIT) in management science
Entrepreneur specialised in start-up companies
Trained as Swiss air force pilot
8 FAI world records for distance, altitude and duration in a solar airplane











Look what i've found now


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 16, 2015)

Video detailing the construction of Solar Impulse










ENERGY RESOURCES       At midday, each m² of land surface receives the equivalent of 1,000 watts, or 1.3 horsepower of light power. Over 24 hours this averages out at just 250 W/m². With 200m² of photovoltaic cells and 12% total efficiency of the propulsion chain, the aircraft‘s engines achieve on average just 8 HP or 6 KW – roughly the amount of power the Wright brothers had available to them in 1903 when they made their first powered flight. And it is with this energy, optimized from the solar panel to the propeller by the efforts of an entire team, that Solar Impulse is striving to fly day and night without fuel!

PROPULSION SYSTEM     Beneath the wings are four gondolas, each containing a 10 HP motor, a lithium polymer battery set and a management system controlling charge/discharge and temperature. The thermal insulation has been designed to conserve the heat radiated by the batteries and to keep them functioning despite the -40°C encountered at 8,500 metres. Each engine is fitted with a reducer that limits the rotation of each 3.5 metre diameter, twin-bladed propeller within the range of 200-4,000 rpm.

TECHNCIAL DATASHEET     Wingspan 63.40 m Length 21.85 m Height 6.40 m Motor power 4 x 10 HP electric engines Solar cells 11,628 (10,748 on the wing, 880 on the horizontal stabilizer) Average flying speed 70 km/h Maximum altitude 8,500 m (27,900 ft) Weight 1,600 kg Take-off speed 35 km/h.



Loads more detail here      http://info.solarimpulse.com/pdf/hb-sia/hb-sia_en.pdf


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 18, 2015)

3rd leg     Ahmedebad to Varanasi











The solar-powered plane attempting to fly around the world is in the air again, crossing India and hoping to make it to Myanmar on Thursday.
Solar Impulse, with Andre Borschberg at the controls, took off from Ahmedabad at 07:18 local time (01:48 GMT).
It is heading to Varanasi in India's Uttar Pradesh region, where it will make a short "pit stop" before pushing on over the Bay of Bengal.
The leg to Mandalay in Myanmar (Burma) will be flown by Bertrand Piccard.
The two pilots are taking it in turns to guide Solar Impulse on its circumnavigation of the globe.
So far, they have covered about 2,000km in two segments since beginning the adventure in Abu Dhabi.
It will likely be another five months before they return to the United Arab Emirates, having crossed both the Pacific and Atlantic oceans in the process.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2015)

Fuel-free aeroplane arrives in Myanmar






The solar-powered plane has completed the fourth leg in its historic bid to fly around the world powered only by the Sun's rays.
Project chairman Bertrand Piccard piloted the vehicle, taking off from Varanasi in India early on Thursday.







This time, the mark set was for the fastest speed in a solar-powered plane.

"You just receive what nature wants to give you but it's true that today I was flying at 200km/h. I think that's the fastest speed with Solar Impulse," said Piccard.
That was confirmed by mission director Raymond Clerc. "This time we touched 117 knots (216km/h). We were focused on the instruments, on our groundspeed indicator, because we knew it would come because we were in this jet stream. It's amazing."

The previous fastest speed was about 95 knots (175km/h; 110mph).

The next leg is to Chongqing in China, and the one after that goes to Nanjing. It is then that the team must prepare itself to make the big Pacific Ocean crossing to Hawaii.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

A nice graphic......click on the  <   > for the round the world stopover schedule.

https://skfb.ly/CEDD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 27, 2015)

Next leg delayed again 







 The next leg of the solar-powered Solar Impulse 2 round-the-world flight attempt has been delayed due to bad weather over China.
The plane arrived in Mandalay, Myanmar, from Varanasi, India, over a week ago, where its pilots have been waiting for the bad weather to clear up before setting off for Chongqing, China.
A tentative departure date has now been set for Sunday, for what is expected to be one of the most challenging stages of the trip thus far.
The flight — an estimated 1,375km journey expected to take roughly 20 hours — will expose the plane and its pilot to extremely cold weather conditions.
With the flight path running parallel to the Himalayas, the temperature in the cockpit is expected to drop to -20°C.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 29, 2015)

Take off in about an hour.

Solar Impulse will take off for its fifth flight from Mandalay (Mandalay International Airport, MDL/VYMD) in the Republic of the Union of Myanmar, to Chongqing (Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport, CKG/ZUCK) in the People's Republic of China. The pilot will fly the zero-fuel airplane on about 1375km (742NM) for an estimated time of 20 hours.

http://www.solarimpulse.com/leg-5-from-Mandalay-to-Chongqing

live feed


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2015)

Live feed from cockpit, groundcontrol and under wing cameras. Also live google earth route plotter.

http://www.solarimpulse.com/leg-5-from-Mandalay-to-Chongqing


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2015)

Bumping because the landing is in less that an hour and the live feed is really rather good.



they were hoping for a quick turnaround and launch from Chongqing though it seems this will not be possible.  This transmission will cover the landing though.
Link is in previous post from earlier today....

and yes I have been watching it all day because it is one hell of an achievement and i have 5 monitors in my sitting room


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2015)

After an extended stopover caused by bad weather the launch for the next leg of this extraordinary journey is imminent





*LEG 6/12   Chongqing   to  Nanjing*


the launch is  c.  22.00  GMT +1

live feed and more here......
http://www.solarimpulse.com/leg-6-from-Chongqing-to-Nanjing


----------



## MRCL (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice dudes, those two. I'm talking to them occasionally and handling their flight plans *brag*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 21, 2015)

Brag some more then,....... brag here. 
Share what you can Dude.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 21, 2015)

Well I guess I can't really give out detailed flight information as I don't know about the confidentiality of those. We receive the flight plans well in advance and also handle their overflight permissions and stuff. They do their hole preparation via us.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 21, 2015)

MRCL said:


> Nice dudes, those two. I'm talking to them occasionally and handling their flight plans *brag*




Ah  THE
_"""Six_ degrees of separation """

This explains the above
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation

AND  this is Kevin Bacon explaining it ( infomercial )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 21, 2015)

Solar Impulse has arrived in Nanjing in the east of China.







Pilot Bertrand Piccard set down the prop-driven vehicle at 23:30 local time (15:30 GMT), following a 1,200km journey from Chongqing in the west of the country.





The next 10 days will be spent giving Solar Impulse a thorough servicing.

Meteorologists on the Swiss team, which has its mission control in Monaco, will then look for a suitable weather window for the ocean flight.
It will be done in two stages, with the first reaching over to Hawaii - a distance from Nanjing of 8,000km. For the slow-moving aircraft, this will entail being airborne continuously for several days and nights.

In simulations done last year, the weather opening was found quite quickly, but the team recognises also that its stay in Nanjing could be a long one.
"I think 10 days is the time we need to get ready. Then we need to wait for a good weather window," explained mission director Raymond Clerc.
"That could be three days; we could have to wait three weeks - because this leg is really the most important and is very complex. To go towards Hawaii could last five days and five nights."

Bertrand Piccard has been sharing the flying duties in the single-seater with his business partner, Andre Borschberg. And it is Borschberg, the trained engineer, who will take the controls for the leg to Hawaii.

So far, Solar Impulse has covered about 7,000km since leaving Abu Dhabi, UAE, on 9 March.


The landing show has the landing from min 48 in this  98 min show.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

No launch before 12th May is the latest news
but get ready for the big one.....5 uninterrupted days solo flying across the Pacific Ocean, from Nanjing to Hawaii.






A flight that’s expected to last 120 hours, or five full days. If it’s successful, it would shatter the record for the duration of a solo aircraft flight: 67 hours and one minute, set by the late adventurer Steve Fossett in his Virgin Atlantic GlobalFlyer while circumnavigating the globe.
The Solar Impulse 2 is much, much slower, which is why they will likely break the duration record over a much shorter distance. "The plane itself flies between 25 and 30 knots, which is quite slow," Piccard says. "And you have to add the speed of the wind. When I went to China, I started to fly backward, which is quite strange in an airplane."

The Nanjing-to-Hawaii leg will be piloted by Borschberg, while Piccard monitors the aircraft and encourages him via satellite phone from mission control in Switzerland. "We are supporting each other with our personal experience," says Piccard, who is scheduled to fly the aircraft’s subsequent leg from Hawaii to Arizona. "So when I fly, he can give me some advice, support me, and so on, and that will be the case when I fly to Phoenix."

Sleeping in 20-minute spurts sounds unpleasant, but there’s precedent for it: polyphasic sleep is the fairly well-established practice of disregarding the body’s natural desire to sleep once per day, and some have managed to keep it up for years on end. Borschberg will augment that meager sleep schedule with a regimen of stretching and yoga poses in his cramped cabin to stay alive, awake, and alert. "In between [naps], we use all the techniques… yoga and meditation, and I’ve adapted these to the conditions of the airplane. So I will use these breathing techniques that you get from yoga to stimulate the mind, to keep the right mindset, to stimulate the body," he tells me. There’s no room to stand up, but the pilots can change positions, sit up, and lay down.

Flying the Solar Impulse 2 long distances requires a daily routine that involves climbing to 28,000 feet in the morning to capture sunlight and descending to just 3,000 feet at night to conserve energy. There’s not much margin for error in keeping the batteries charged enough for flight, either. "When you fly east, you have shorter nights. This is important for us, because if the night is too long, we don’t have enough energy storage for the entire night," Piccard says.

Before anyone asks........."We have a toilet on board, so we really try to have a sustainable life. I try to eat normally, I go to the toilet normally,"  said Borschberg.

Borschberg is equipped with a parachute and can bail out if the toilet system fails.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 31, 2015)

Sun-powered Solar Impulse 2 begins most dangerous leg in journey across world as pilot takes off on six-day flight over Pacific.
_The longest solo flight in history_


In flight stream
http://www.solarimpulse.com/leg-7-from-Nanjing-to-Hawaii





Pilot Andre Borschberg, 62, took off from Nanjing, in eastern China, early on Sunday morning and will head east towards Hawaii. The 5,270 mile journey is expected to take six days and six nights.






Speaking just hours before take off, Mr Borschberg said: 'I cross my fingers and I hope to cross the Pacific. We have a good weather window, which means we have a stable corridor to reach Hawaii.'
The current flight plan saw no threat from typhoons, a typical weather threat in Asia.

The plane arrived in China from Myanmar on 31 March for what was expected to be a brief stop-over. But it took two months for the weather conditions to be right for take off.
Mr Borschberg, who trained as a fighter pilot in the Swiss air force, will face extreme temperatures in the unpressurised and unheated 3.8-cubic-metre cockpit.
Educated as a mechanical engineer and later becoming an entrepreneur, Mr Borschberg said he will use yoga to deal with the stress to his body during the flight.
He will try to stay awake for most of the flight, only allowing himself short catnaps in his seat, which doubles as a bed.
Despite the potential danger - failure could mean a parachute descent into the ocean, far from any rescue ship - the pilot has downplayed the risk of the flight.

He said: 'I don't see it [as[ risky, in the sense that we worked a long time on all these different questions. In the worst case, we have a parachute, we have a life raft and we know how to use it.
'Of course, hoping that we will not need to do that.'

Planners had identified airports in Japan should the plane need to make a stop because of technical problems, but the open ocean offered no such possibility, he said.
He added: 'As soon as we leave this part of the world, then afterwards we are in the open sea. There is no way to come back.'

Solar Impulse 2 is powered by more than 17,000 solar cells built into wings that, at 72 metres, are longer than those of a Boeing 747 and approaching those of an Airbus A380 superjumbo.
The plane is the successor of Solar Impulse, which notched up a 26-hour flight in 2010, proving its ability to store enough power in lithium batteries during the day to keep flying at night.

Ridiculed by the aviation industry when it was first unveiled, the Solar Impulse venture has since been hailed around the world, including by UN chief Ban Ki-moon.








Vid from BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-32946874


----------



## Steevo (May 31, 2015)

It is cool, but meaningless. And considering that a tiny piece of plutonium requires little shielding and can use a Stirling engine and radioisotope generator and wouldn't need batteries, and would run for a minimum of 80 some years.....

https://solarsystem.nasa.gov/rps/docs/APP RPS Pu-238 FS 12-10-12.pdf

1Kg of the ceramic fuel could produce 5000W of heat energy, and the cooling side of the engine can house a (albeit low efficiency) thermoelectric coupler and or run a generator off the shaft output of the Stirling engine.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 31, 2015)

*@Steevo*

Do You realise how much and how heavy the Shielding would be for a radioisotope generator and Kg of the ceramic fuel
for the power output it would not pull back your foreskin let alone Fly any plane


----------



## Steevo (May 31, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> *@Steevo*
> 
> Do You realise how much and how heavy the Shielding would be for a radioisotope generator and Kg of the ceramic fuel
> for the power output it would not pull back your foreskin let alone Fly any plane




Yeah, I do. 

Paper will shield you from the scary alpha (helium) particles. I suppose the part in the NASA paper where they mention that escaped you?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 31, 2015)

Plutonium powered spacecraft is completely different to a solar powered aircraft circumnavigating the globe.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Well the pilot needs to get out and take a dump at some point  Joking aside i still think it's impressive seeing as it uses only solar power. Sent an application to one of the partner companies the other day, Altran, so lets see how that works out



all that money and they could not put a hole in the seat HA.

Yeah i watched this on my Roku 3 this morning looked kinda cool but i still find the Concord a much more impressive craft.  Sure that's missing the point i guess but at least the Concord could take passengers lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2015)

Poor weather conditions could hamper a record-breaking attempt to cross the Pacific Ocean using a solar-powered plane.

Live cockpit
















The Solar Impulse craft is a day into what was expected to be a 130-hour journey from China to Hawaii.

However, meteorologists say the forecast is worsening.

They have asked the pilot to stay in a holding pattern while they decide whether he should continue or turn back towards land.

They will reassess the situation at a team briefing at 08:00 GMT Monday.



EDIT :   The aircraft is to return to Nanjing


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 1, 2015)

Thats a shame that they have to return because of the weather
the pilot must be feeling very stressed above and beyond what one would normally expect him to be suffering on a journey of this magnitude

@AsRock   i'm sure the pilot is wearing his Stadium buddy for those needs


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 1, 2015)

They will get another try to cross half of the Pacific as long as the plane stays intact, so this is not the end yet.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 1, 2015)

Your Right they will try and try again until they either succeed or do a Glen miller

"update"
he just landed in Japan


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 7, 2015)

Wing damage grounds Solar Impulse in Japan






Solar Impulse 2's plans to circle the world were put on hold after a storm damaged the plane's wing. Repairs, which organizers called a "little delay," will take about a week, and then the plane will take off for Hawaii.
The wing of the Solar Impulse 2, the solar-powered plane attempting to fly around the world, was damaged by wind gusts and rain while on the ground during storms in Japan, the project's organizers announced on Wednesday.

"The technical team already started to build some spare parts but it will keep us on the ground for at least one week before we can carry on," Bertrand Piccard, the head of the project and one of Solar Impulse 2's pilots, told reporters. "It's not a big issue for the project itself but it's a little additional delay."

The plane had taken off from Nanjing in eastern China on Sunday for what was expected to be an 8,175-kilometer (5,080-mile), six-day flight to Hawaii, but bad weather over the Pacific led organizers to land the plane in Nagoya, Japan, on Monday. The flight had previously been delayed for over a month because of weather concerns.

"There was so much wind and gusts that this cover started to shake on the wing and damaged an aileron on the trailing edge of the wing," Piccard, the head of the project, said in a video posted on the expedition's website.

The aileron, which is a hinge on the wing used to control a plane's roll, was damaged before a support team was able to inflate a portable hanger for the plane in Japan.




The LEDs on the front edge of the plane's wings on its approach to the Nagoya runway


here is an overlong video


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 18, 2015)

TOKYO // The pilot of Solar Impulse 2 says his aircraft is now ready to head off from its unplanned stopover in Japan but must wait out unfavourable weather, perhaps for up to two months.

Andre Borschberg, pilot of the solar-powered plane that began its round-the-world flight attempt in Abu Dhabi, said it could take weeks for a weather front stretching from Alaska to Taiwan to clear enough for him to leave Nagoya, in central Japan.

“Obviously, the goal is not to take risks but to get there safely,” the Swiss national told reporters in Tokyo.

“The front, physically, it’s like a wall. It’s too cloudy. It’s too rainy. It’s too bumpy,” he said. “What we need is to find a weak spot in this `wall’ so we can fly over.”

Mr Borschberg diverted to Nagoya due to weather worries while travelling from Nanjing in China to Hawaii, at 8,175 kilometres, the longest leg of its journey, which began in the UAE on March 9.

He said his plane, which was slightly damaged by a cover tousled by the wind while on the ground in Nagoya, is fully repaired and ready to go.

The flight to Hawaii will take five or six days. The airplane carries no fuel, so project engineers use simulations to decide if it is safe to fly.

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/envir...-damaged-on-round-world-flight-from-abu-dhabi


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 29, 2015)

*Ocean Crossing To Hawaii : the Moment of Truth.*
*Will the third time be lucky? *
This is it........either he makes it, or he ditches in the Pacific

Solar Impulse took off from Nagoya Airfield in Japan at 18:03 GMT on Sunday and is scheduled to land in Hawaii in approximately 120 hours.

Solar Impulse said on its website that pilot Andre Borschberg had passed the point of no return.





LIVE FEED
http://www.solarimpulse.com/leg-8-from-Nagoya-to-Hawaii

BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-33244912


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 29, 2015)

On a somber note
there have been many pilots leaving Nagoya Airfield in Japan in the past that also also  passed the point of no return ( Kamikaze )
I Hope that pilot Andre Borschberg having also  passed the point of no return. has a safe landing


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2015)

Tokyo (AFP) - A solar-powered aircraft flying between Japan and Hawaii as part of a round-the-world bid passed the halfway point of the perilous Pacific Ocean crossing Wednesday, and smashed its own endurance record.








Solar Impulse 2 had travelled 50 percent of the way to the tropical US state by 0300 GMT, having flown 3,887 kilometres (2,415 miles) with 3,848 kilometres more to go, according to the project.

By that time, the plane and its veteran Swiss pilot Andre Borschberg had logged 56 hours of continuous flight -- easily bettering the previous record of 44 hours they had set between China and Japan.

"Already halfway through what is probably the flight of my life! Loving it!," Borschberg tweeted from the cockpit.

The eighth leg of the global circumnavigation is expected to take five days and five nights, and was billed as the most difficult part of the adventure.



 

LIVE FEED
http://www.solarimpulse.com/sitv


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2015)

Andre Borschberg is still up there

*Solar Impulse breaks record for non-stop solo flight*
*Solar powered plane flies for more than 100 hours across the Pacific on its way from Japan to Hawaii during its global journey*

*



*

*



*

*



*
*
*
Veteran Swiss aviator Andre Borschberg, who has spent more than four days flying from Japan in the Solar Impulse 2, is expected to land on the Pacific US island state on Friday if all goes well.

“After the longest and most tiring night of this flight, bringing the pilot and aircraft to the limits, Andre is now back under the oceanic sunlight,” mission organisers said.

By 0200 GMT the plane had travelled 91% of the way to Hawaii, having flown 7,471km (4,642 miles) and had a few hundred kilometres to go.

Earlier it crossed a cold weather front before Hawaii, which organisers described as “jumping over the wall” before the final stretch towards the Pacific archipelago.

Before that hurdle organizers had tweeted “@andreborschberg is tired. W/ turbulence at 8’000 feet & a cold front close, SITUATION IS DIFFICULT.”

But later came the celebratory tweet, saying the plane had “successfully crossed the second & last front separating him from Hawaii! Everybody clap your hands!”

The pioneering plane is due to land Friday morning local time at Kalaeloa airport on the main Hawaiian island of Oahu.

The organizers’ latest estimate for arrival was 1600 GMT, although that could change depending on conditions.

Borschberg earlier clocked up more than 100 hours in the air – suprassing the previous longest solo endurance flight by Steve Fossett, who flew for 76 hours and 45 minutes in 2006.

The whole trip from Japan to Hawaii was expected to take 120 hours.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2015)

4 hrs till touch down

LIVE FEED starting now
http://www.solarimpulse.com/rtw


----------



## Schmuckley (Jul 3, 2015)

They do have 2 pilots, right?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2015)

1hr 51 mins to go








LIVE FEED

http://www.solarimpulse.com/rtw


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 7, 2015)

Arrival in Hawaii









Solar Impulse touches down in Hawaii after record-breaking flight

Departure to Pheonix hasnt been announced yet, expected to be 2 /3 days from now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2015)

I imagine first order of business is a 24 hour power-nap!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 7, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I imagine first order of business is a 24 hour power-nap!



That would be the Second order of business
first order of business is a Vist to the bog/dunny/thunderbox/toilet and not using this


----------



## Steevo (Jul 7, 2015)

What are all the yellow lines going back and forth by Hawaii?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2015)

Steevo said:


> What are all the yellow lines going back and forth by Hawaii?



Possibly taking advantage of rising thermals to increase height/speed. Just a guess though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2015)

Steevo said:


> What are all the yellow lines going back and forth by Hawaii?


 
I'm going to guess that they tried to maintain position to land at dawn, maybe not equipped for night landings?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 7, 2015)

Steevo said:


> What are all the yellow lines going back and forth by Hawaii?



both of the above. He also had to wait for a suitable slot as the runway was closed for quite a while to facilitate the landing.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 9, 2015)

Some news we didnt want to hear, keep your fingers crossed for the team.

The solar-powered plane that made history crossing the Pacific last week may have to wait until next year to complete its mission to fly round the world, the project’s founder said yesterday.

Bertrand Piccard said the days were getting shorter after the single-seat _Solar Impulse_ had to wait seven weeks for weather to clear in China then Japan. It now had little time to fly from New York to Europe and on to Abu Dhabi in August.






BOLLOCKS !!!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Some news we didnt want to hear, keep your fingers crossed for the team.
> 
> The solar-powered plane that made history crossing the Pacific last week may have to wait until next year to complete its mission to fly round the world, the project’s founder said yesterday.
> 
> ...


 
Not quite understanding what the problem is.  It's still high summer in the Northern Hemisphere.  Plenty of daylight.  Also, when one hears about a 'round the world trip, one tends to think "straight through", or something relatively speaking like that (Around the World in Eighty Days)....not finishing the second half a year later.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 9, 2015)

As interesting as it is I would still like to see a nuclear RTG/Stirling engine driven plane do it. 

No need for heavy batteries, alpha particles are shielded by the cooling fins and the plutonium oxide pellets are virtually indestructible.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 9, 2015)

there never was a timescale, it isnt a race,

Solar Impulse 1 over San Francisco Bay






Weather patterns over the Atlantic are the major issue i think, though there isnt much information at the moment.
I predict a press release soon


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 9, 2015)

Steevo said:


> As interesting as it is I would still like to see a nuclear RTG/Stirling engine driven plane do it.
> 
> No need for heavy batteries, alpha particles are shielded by the cooling fins and the plutonium oxide pellets are virtually indestructible.


you need a reality check

Look at the number of nations that Ban Nuclear powered ships from their waters and ports
Do you think that they would allow an experimental Nuclear powered Aircraft to overfly or land in their Country.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 9, 2015)

I understand THEY didn't have a timescale, but let's be honest, it's kind of a misleading misnomer to call your trip an around the world flight if it takes say...365 days, don't you think?  It does lead people to imagine something that it isn't.  Historically, in mankind's feats of this sort, they have always either been about time or endurance.

They could technically relax in the Hawaiian paradise watching whales and sipping drinks on the beach for the next ten years and THEN continue, the way they have publicized the event.  And in their mind they would not have lied.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 9, 2015)

i'm with @Steevo on this, we know it would be controlled and safe, lets push the envelope.

@rtwjunkie one of the main aims of the project was to raise awareness of the potential, the stopovers are part of the plan and school groups and media events are a big part of the mission.
http://www.futureisclean.org/


I dont care when they finish, i just want them to do it.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 9, 2015)

Plutonium pellets are safe, and if you could stand the heat they emit you could hold one in your hand.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 12, 2015)

It's no longer safe to say that the Solar Impulse 2 aircraft will make it around the world before 2015 draws to a close. The crew is now warning that its sun-powered machine won't fly the next leg of its journey (from Hawaii to Arizona) for at least two to three weeks due to severe heat-related battery damage. While that's not the biggest setback the team could face, it could trigger a domino effect. If SI2 doesn't get to the Eastern side of the US in time, it may miss the weather window it needs to get across the Atlantic this year. You'll find out more about the extent of the problem in the next few days, so it should soon be clear whether this is just a momentary obstacle or a serious showstopper.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2015)

Disappointing news. 





Solar Impluse inbound to Kalaeloa Airport after its record-breaking Pacific crossing.

The Swiss team trying to fly a solar-powered plane around the world has abandoned its effort for this year.
Its Solar Impulse vehicle's batteries were damaged on the last leg of the journey from Japan to Hawaii and will take several months to repair.

The aircraft will be kept at its Pacific stop-over at Kalaeloa airport while the maintenance is undertaken.

Once the work is done there will be some test flights before the global quest resumes in 2016, the team says.

That is likely to be in April, and would see Solar Impulse fly from Hawaii to the West Coast of the US.

It should then have a sizeable weather window to try to cross America, the Atlantic, and make its way back to Abu Dhabi, UAE, where the circumnavigation began in March this year.

The suspension will be a disappointment but the project has already met a number of its key objectives.

Pilot Andre Borschberg smashed aviation records when he steered Solar Impulse from Nagoya to Kalaeloa at the beginning of the month.

Flying just on the power of the Sun, he completed the 7,200km in 118 hours.

Not only did this set several new marks for manned solar aeroplanes, but it surpassed with ease the absolute aviation record for the longest duration solo flight in an un-refuelled vehicle.

However, in achieving this mammoth feat, Mr Borschberg's plane experienced damaging overheating in its lithium-ion battery system. Although the battery units performed as expected, they had too much insulation around them, making temperature management very difficult.

Engineers on the project have not been able to make the quick repairs that might allow Solar Impulse to have a crack at completing the round-the-world journey this year.

The University of Hawaii and the US Department of Transportation have agreed to continue to host the aeroplane in a large hangar at Kalaeloa airport while the maintenance proceeds.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2016)

The sun-powered plane Solar Impulse 2 has made a successful test flight in Hawaii, where it has been grounded for repairs on its round-the-world trek, the Swiss-based project said Saturday.
"The first Solar Impulse 2 maintenance flight took place on Friday 26 of February (and) was uneventful. The plane took off from Kalaeloa airport at 4:32PM UTC [GMT] with our test pilot, Markus Scherdel, in the cockpit, and landed at 6:05PM UTC," it said on its blog.
Lasting an hour and a half and reaching an altitude of 8,000 feet (2,400 metres), the flight enabled technicians to run checks on the stabilisation and cooling system, "which both performed superbly," the project said.
The plane completed nearly half of an unprecedented round-the-world journey without using a drop of fuel before battery damage during a gruelling five-day leg from Japan to Hawaii in July forced its grounding.
On December 20, Solar Impulse spokeswoman Alexandra Gindroz told AFP that, after securing funds to complete the repairs and finance the next phase of operations, the plane would be ready to fly again by April 20.
The aircraft took off from the United Arab Emirates (UAE) on March 9, powered by 17,000 solar cells, with the aim of promoting renewable energy through a round-the-world flight.
Pilots Andre Borschberg and Bertrand Piccard have divided the flying throughout the groundbreaking project.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 27, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> you need a reality check
> 
> *Look at the number of nations that Ban Nuclear powered ships from their waters and ports*
> Do you think that they would allow an experimental Nuclear powered Aircraft to overfly or land in their Country.




Still looking for that list...... 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_decay
"Alpha decay is much more easily shielded against than other forms of radioactive decay. Plutonium-238, for example, requires only 2.5 millimetres of lead shielding to protect against unwanted radiation"

Some "nuclear batteries" were using in pacemakers. 



Back to topic, its still an interesting idea and while I still think its a waste of time and resources to do, I am sure the actions will spark future attempts with much better efficiency and reliability. 

http://www.gizmag.com/new-method-cheap-spray-on-solar/35100/

I haven't heard much about this since the first articles, the ability to spray on solar would revolutionize the industry if they could make it cheap, durable, and close to as efficient.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 16, 2016)

The experimental Solar Impulse 2 took off 6:30 a.m. Monday from Kalaeloa Airport for a training flight.
If everything goes to plan, the plane could depart as early as April 15


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2016)

The team behind pioneering solar-powered plane Solar Impulse 2 have announced they are now set to resume their attempt to achieve the first ever round-the-world solar flight.








New batteries have been fitted and extra cooling systems installed. A series of 13 test flights—including high-altitude testing—have confirmed it’s good to go.
The team is now waiting for a “favorable” weather window in which pilot Bertrand Piccard can set off. Depending on conditions, the airplane will head for either Phoenix, San Francisco, Los Angeles or Vancouver.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 21, 2016)

Following a successful take off today, Solar Impulse 2 will make the flight from Hawaii to Mountain View in California after having been grounded for nine months.












The plane took off just after 4PM UCT (5PM BST/12PM ET) and is expected to land in Mountain View, California - home of Google - as early as Saturday.

It was due to take off at 3PM UTC but earlier this morning weather conditions exceeded the safety limits with gusting winds leading the team to store the craft in a hanger just before sunrise.

But the team said it still has the sunrise take-off time in its sights.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 24, 2016)

The solar-powered aeroplane Solar Impulse has landed in Silicon Valley, California, after a three-day flight over the Pacific Ocean.

High winds delayed the landing at Moffett Airfield, Mountain View, as pilot Bertrand Piccard flew in a holding pattern off the coast.

The fuel-free plane left Hawaii on Thursday, after eight months of repairs to its batteries.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 2, 2016)

The Solar Impulse plane took off in darkness from San Francisco this morning for the first leg of its journey across the United States.

The solar-powered plane is expected to finish the 720-mile journey tonight when it lands at Phoenix Goodyear Airport.







<iframe src='http://abcnews.go.com/video/embed?id=38813764' width='640' height='360' scrolling='no' style='border:none;'></iframe>



http://www.solarimpulse.com/leg-10-from-San_Francisco-to-Phoenix


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 13, 2016)

Swiss adventurer Bertrand Piccard took off from Phoenix in Arizona at 3:05am local time (11am BST) yesterday as he started the eleventh leg of the round-the-world trip in the experimental solar-powered aircraft.

The plane is due to take around 18 hours to reach Tulsa International Airport in Oklahoma, were it will land before going on across the United States towards New York ahead of a long journey across the Atlantic.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2016)

Solar Impulse 2, piloted by Swiss adventurer Bertrand Piccard, landed after an 18 hour and 10 minute flight from Phoenix, Arizona, to Tulsa International Airport in Oklahoma.

The aircraft flew 975 miles (1,570km) and reached an altitude of 22,000ft (6,705 metres), taking the team behind the aircraft another step closer to their 21,700 mile (34,922km) record breaking journey around the world using only the power of the sun.






The crew are likely to stay in Tulsa for a few days while they wait for the weather to clear before it makes another flight over the United States ahead of tackling the crossing of the Atlantic from New York.


André Borschberg will pilot Solar Impulse 2 on the twelveth leg of the journey as it continues to cross the United States. However, the exact destination is yet to be decided.

A statement released by the Solar Impulse 2 team said: 'Until two days before takeoff, our engineers had not even considered flying to Oklahoma due to its tornado potential. 

'They were originally considering a flight from Phoenix, Arizona to Kansas City, Missouri, however due to difficult weather conditions over the plains in the state of Kansas, we had to find a different solution. 


'Landing in Tulsa is symbolic, as it lies at the heart of the United States. Route 66, the iconic road that stretches from Chicago, Illinois, through Missouri, Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas, New Mexico, and Arizona until ending in Santa Monica, California was initiated by entrepreneurs in Tulsa, Oklahoma.

'This flight marks the third Solar Impulse mission flight this year after the Pacific Crossing and the flight from San Francisco to Phoenix, Arizona.

'Our goal now is to reach New York as soon as possible in order to have enough time to find a clear weather window to cross the Atlantic.'


----------



## Drone (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Drone (May 23, 2016)

Solar Impulse plane lands in Dayton, Ohio from Tulsa, Oklahoma



















And here's extremely long (12 h) inflight video


----------



## Drone (Jun 12, 2016)

Solar Impulse 2 Completes Journey Across The U.S.










Inflight video


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

Solar Impulse completes first ever sun-powered Atlantic crossing: Plane touches down in Seville following 71 hour flight


Solar Impulse 2 (SI2) landed in Seville this morning just after 7.30am local time after setting off from New York early on Monday morning.

The flight is one of the longest the plane has made and completes the 15th leg













Swiss pilot Bertrand Piccard flew this leg of the journey, while fellow pilot Andre Borschberg watched from the ground.





As the solar-powered aircraft made its final descent into Seville airport it was welcomed by Spanish jet formation Patrulla Águilla or 'Eagle patrol' 















team's blog


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2016)

In the latest leg, a gruelling 71 hour flight across the Atlantic Ocean, Mr Piccard filmed a video for Wired, explaining what it is like to fly in the coffin-sized cockpit for days on end.








The cockpit, just 40.9 square feet (3.8 square metres) has enough room for instruments, some food and a reclining chair. 

During the footage, Mr Piccard took a selfie of him and his giant plane, before bringing the camera inside the cockpit to show off the aircraft's controls. 

He showed how he can recline in his seat to turn it into a bed, and filmed his modest food supplies.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 12, 2016)

Solar Impulse 2 record in sight: Solar powered plane sets off for Egypt on penultimate leg of round the world journey


Solar Impulse 2 took off from Seville in southern Spain in the early hours of Monday morning with pilot Andre Borschberg behind the controls.

The single-seat aircraft is expected to take 50 hours and 30 minutes to reach Cairo in Egypt.


Once there the team will prepare the aircraft for its final trip to Abu Dhabi to complete the world record-breaking journey around the world.











On its journey from Spain to Cairo it flew over the Gemasolar Thermosolar Plant in Seville (pictured)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 13, 2016)

The Sun-powered aircraft Solar Impulse has finished its penultimate flight, landing in Egypt's capital, Cairo.

It took off from the Spanish city of Seville at 04:20 GMT on Monday, taking just over 24 hours to make the trip.







Andre Borschberg did the Seville-Cairo stage, flying over the pyramids and the Sphinx at Giza before landing.

"The final approach to Cairo was a bit tough but I made it," he tweeted.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 18, 2016)

Solar Impulse 2 forced to postpone its final flight to Abu Dhabi







Strong winds have put paid to Bertrand Piccard's attempt to complete the final leg of Solar Impulse 2's round-the-world trip.

Almost 16 months since the plane first left Abu Dhabi, Si2 had hoped to head back to where it all began tonight, but the team announced the flight had been postponed 'to a later date' because the 'latest wind reading was too high to take Si2 safely out of the tent and onto the runway.'

Piccard, who was due to take off with Si2 from Cairo, Egypt at 22:00 UTC, (11:00pm CET/6:00pm EDT), is also said to have an upset stomach after falling ill yesterday. When the flight does take off, it will require the pilot to spend 48 hours in a cramped cockpit with only a single toilet.




Bad guts eh?

So there is a flight delay because of strong winds inside and outside the cockpit......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

Solar Impulse 2 heads for finish line in round-the-world flight.







The aircraft should take about 48 hours to reach Abu Dhabi, UEA - the place it began the circumnavigation in March 2015.

Pilot Bertrand Piccard is at the controls one final time.

His flight ought to be fairly straightforward, although his team has some concerns about how the heat in the Middle East may affect the plane.

Mr Piccard is likely to have to spend a lot of time at high altitude on oxygen to get above the thermals and the turbulence they induce.

The warmer, thinner air above the Saudi desert also means Solar Impulse's motors will have to work harder to propel the vehicle forward.

This will require careful management of the energy reserves in the plane's lithium polymer batteries, to be sure they can sustain the aircraft through the night hours.


live stream
http://www.solarimpulse.com/leg-17-from-Cairo-to-Abu_Dhabi


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 26, 2016)

*Solar Impulse completes historic round-the-world trip*

*







*


Solar Impulse 2 touched down in Abu Dhabi today, becoming the first fuel-free plane to successfully circumnavigate the globe.  The solar-powered bird lifted off from the same city in March 2015. But despite a few setbacks, the plane and Swiss pilot Bertrand Piccard (who took shifts with fellow flyer André Borschberg) touched down without incident.


*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------

